# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tự tin làm chủ Zenfone Laser trong tầm tay

## VinhLink

Tâm lý chung của những bạn vừa mới sắm cho mình một chú dế yêu thì có lẻ là khám phá, hay cũng được gọi là vọc vạch xem thử chiếc smartphone mình mới tậu, sẽ bao gồm những tính năng gì hay, và có điểm gì nổi bật hơn so với những chiếc mà mình đã từng được sờ qua. Nhưng không phải vì vậy mà nhiều người mạnh tay khám phá không lo lắng hậu quả về sau. Nhưng nhìn chung việc vọc vạch chú dế yêu của mình không quá phiền phức như bạn nghĩ, hơn nữa giao diện ZenUI của Asus là một giao diện người dùng có các tính năng tùy biến theo sở thích cá nhân cao, hy vọng một vài mèo mặt tủy chỉnh dưới đây có thể giúp bạn bớt đi phần nào bở ngỡ trong việc làm chủ chiếc Zenfone hiện đang có của mình, mà cụ thể ở bài viết này là chiếc *Asus Zenfone Laser* mới được ra đời cách đây không lâu.





*Tự tin tùy biến giao diện theo sở thích riêng của mỗi người dùng*​
Để có thể đi vào mục lục cụ thể, bạn chỉ cần chạm vào màn hình cảm ứng của màn hình chờ tại bất kỳ một khoảng trống nào. Giao diện quản lý tiếng việt với tiêu đề *Quản lý trang chủ* sẽ hiện ra, nhìn vào từng icon tròn bắt mắt bạn sẽ có thể tùy chỉnh đầy đủ theo từng nội dung hiển thị.





*Quản lý trang chủ bao gồm các chỉ mục giúp bạn tùy chỉnh Laser dễ dàng*​
Với icon *Ứng dụng & Tiện ích* con. Bạn sẽ được đưa vào kho ứng dụng có trên máy của mình. Trong này bao gồm kể cả những ứng dụng của hệ thống, bao gồm tất cả những cài đặt liên quan tới máy và kể cả những ứng dụng giúp bạn tùy chỉnh để cho chất lượng theo ý muốn như AudioWizard, PC Link hay có thể khởi động một trò chơi bất kỳ. Việc này giúp bạn điều chỉnh lại một số thông tin mặt định từ hệ thống như nhạc chuông, âm lượng,…





*Kho ứng dụng có sẵn xen lẫn đã được cài đặt trên smartphone*





*Tại đây ta còn có thể tìm đến những cài đặt của hệ thống*





*Tự do tùy chỉnh theo cá tính – Trình tùy chỉnh của AudioWizard*​
*Icon Sửa trang* : Quản lý trang, đây có lẻ là một mục quản lý dư thừa nếu bạn không cần tới việc tạo thủ công một trang màn hình chính, vì gần như khi bạn cài đặt một ứng dụng hay trò chơi mới, hệ thống sẽ tự động sinh ra cho bạn một trang màn hình khác nếu màn hình hiện tại không cò chỗ trống nữa. Một trong những lý do giúp ích cho icon này đó chính là việc bạn cần tạo không gian cho những lưu ý hay ứng dụng mà mình muốn gom nhóm vào một màn hình riêng.





*Giao diện chính của Quản lý trang*





*Thuận tiện khi bạn cần gom nhóm một số ứng dụng theo ý mình vào một trang riêng để dễ nhận ra*​
Tiếp theo là vòng tròn xinh xắn mang tên *Hình nền*. Đây có lẻ cũng là một trong những bước để bạn cá nhân hóa màn hình chờ, màn hình khóa cho dế yêu của mình bằng những tấm hình do chính mình lựa chọn.





*Giao diện chính của Quản lý hình nền*





*Khá nhiều kho hình nên cho bạn lựa chọn, bao gồm cả việc đưa những bức ảnh của riêng vào làm hình nền*​
*Gói biểu tượng*, đây là một trong những điểm mình khá thích, vì nó giúp ta thay đổi cảm giác nhàm chán theo thời gian. Kho biểu tượng đủ để bạn thay hoài mà không lo hết, bao gồm kể cả những gói biểu tượng bạn có thể tải thêm từ trang chủ Asus.





*Kho biểu tượng có sẵn của máy khá ít*





*Gói Fresh Green*





*Gói Lovely Pink*





*Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể tải thêm rất nhiều gói biểu tượng từ trang chủ của Asus*​
*Hiệu ứng cuộn* : Mục lục này sẽ giúp các bạn thích mắt hơn trong việc cuộn màn hình hay lật sang trang khác, cũng góp phần khá tốt trong việc thay đổi chế độ tương tác, cho người dùng cảm giác không còn gò bó trong một hiệu ứng cố định.





*Một số hiệu ứng cho bạn thay đổi khi mong muốn*​
*Khóa* : Một AppLock quản lý ứng dụng riêng tư khá hiệu quả, nó cho phép bạn đưa những ứng dụng nào là của riêng mình vào chế độ bảo mật riêng.





*Để mở được những ứng dụng đã khóa, bạn phải vẽ đúng mô hình bảo mật đã đặt trước đó*​
Tạo một mô hình mở khóa cho mình nếu lần đầu bạn sử dụng, hệ thống sẽ yêu cầu bạn phải xác nhận lại. Sau đó bạn có thể chọn ứng dụng cần bảo mật bằng cách chạm vào hình ổ khóa bên phải mỗi ứng dụng. ở đây mình chọn khóa những ứng dụng như : Hangouts, Youtube, Ảnh, Gmail, Google+.





[Chạm vào biểu tượng ổ khóa ở một ứng dụng muốn bảo mật[/b]​
Những ứng dụng mà bạn chọn bảo mật sẽ chẳng thể nào người khác có thể truy cập nếu không biết được mật khẩu mà bạn đã tạo, những ứng dụng như Gmail, Hình ảnh sẽ là những điểm bạn mong muốn bảo mật nếu đó là những e-mail nội dung quan trọng mà bạn không muốn bị người khác vô tình xóa mất.





*Những ứng dụng đã khóa sẽ xuất hiện biểu tượng ổ khóa ở góc dưới bên phải ứng dụng, và hoàn toàn không thể khởi động ứng dụng nếu không có mô hình đã tạo trước đó*​
Một số tùy chọn khác cho phép bạn thay đổi Cỡ chữ hiện to hay nhỏ theo sở thích, hay đổi màu chữ bên dưới mỗi icon cho tăng gia vị tương tác hay kể cả đổi phông chữ hiển thị.





*Thay đổi kích cỡ chữ hiển thị to hay nhỏ*





*Thay đổi phông chữ hiển thị*





*Hay cả việc thay đổi màu chữ hiển thị*​
Một số hình ảnh cụ thể demo cho những nội dung bên trên :











​
Trên đây có lẻ là một trong số ít những thủ thuật nhỏ, hy vọng với chút phần nào chia sẻ có thể giúp những bạn lần đầu sở hữu những chiếc smartphone bớt phần bở ngỡ, thoải mái vọc vạch chú dế yêu của mình theo sở thích. Nhưng không dừng lại ở đó, vẫn còn khá nhiều điều tò mò hay cho bạn tự mình khám phá, hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp ích phần nào đó cho những bạn đang dùng zenfone trên tay, cụ thể là chiếc Asus Zenfone Laser được làm mẫu trong nội dung bài viết này.

----------


## thuongdo07

*Trả lời: Tự tin làm chủ Zenfone Laser trong tầm tay*

Mới mua mà kèm thêm lần đầu dùng smartphone thì chắc cũng lo vấn đế nghiên cứu thật chứ chả đùa, thôi thì cũng coi như bài viết tốt cho bác nào đang dùng con Laser để có thể vọc vạch cho vui. Con này Ram 2 GB đấy nên khỏi lo ko đủ bộ nhớ xử lý tạm ha

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

*Trả lời: Tự tin làm chủ Zenfone Laser trong tầm tay*

Con này ngoài hỗ trợ lấy nét laser nhanh ra hình như vẫn giữ nguyên cái khoản 2 sim 2 sóng đúng không nhỉ, 2 sim thì tiện hơn chứ 1 sim thì lại phải tậu thêm 1 em cùi bắp thủ theo để có dùng nhiều mạng thì cũng vất

----------

